# Football Manager 2007 Installation Problems



## Wales36 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi, I hope I'm not ignoring some kind of protocol here, but here's my problem. I have windows 7 and I'm trying to Install Football manager 2007. After numerous attempts I finally installed it using console BUT now when I click the icon it says "Cannot locate cd-rom, please insert disc and try again"??


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
where did you get your game from?
is it Original?
do you have any other CD/DVD reading problems than Football Manager?


----------



## Wales36 (Feb 16, 2011)

I got my game legally a couple of years back, no damage to disc since it plays fine on XP. I managed to install other games onto Windows 7, just this one that never works


----------



## cmpqst (Aug 25, 2010)

First of all I think FIFA 2007 manager does not work on Win 7. And to play the game we need to mount the DVD on your optical drive.


----------



## Wales36 (Feb 16, 2011)

Well from the forums I've read so far it seems like most people have got it working somehow, and I experienced similar problems as them (JVM not found etc) that they did, its just I'd fix one problem and end up with another


----------

